
Email Marketing During Post-Covid-19 Times. Underrated? - Serhiy09423
https://medium.com/@s_82154/email-marketing-during-post-covid-19-times-underrated-c09a2cfbfab7
======
Serhiy09423
There is more about business. Actually they still use email marketing
campaigns as one of the elements talks with clients. TikTok also helps to
communicate with this, and if we combine it we will get a new way for
cooporation.

------
iamacyborg
Wait, I thought we were back to the "email is dead" part of the cycle now
everyone's excited about TikTok.

